

Show HN: I hate looking for my pandora tab so I wrote this chrome extension - edzme
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gkmadeppaemeiomnofefglmiehecbfod

======
sachleen
There was another Pandora extension a while ago. For whatever reason, it is no
longer available but you can find the source here:
<http://code.google.com/p/pandora-extension/>

Last time I checked, it did not work.

~~~
edzme
Ooo thanks. Hope mine isn't taken down for a similar reason...

